# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  RIP Kirstie Alley

## Palanan

Just...don't have the words right now.

----------


## Peelee

Huh. She was older than I thought.

----------


## Razade

I certainly don't have any words that are board appropriate but then again, neither did she. Cancer sucks, that's all.

----------

